# Vroia



## Jon1970

Hi, can anyone tell me what verb this is?

The sentence is:

Dar gasca nu _vroia_ să dea drumul urechii lui Klapovukh.

My poor attempt:  But the goose doesn't _______ ??? Klapovukh's ear.


----------



## jazyk

Didn't want. Vroia is the imperfect of vroi, synonymous with vrea.


----------



## JulianoS

jazyk said:


> Didn't want. Vroia is the imperfect of vroi, synonymous with vrea.


 
Hello!

There is no _*vroi *_verb in Romanian. The real verb is _*a vrea = to want.*_

So *vroia* is the imperfect of the verb _*vrea.*_


----------



## anto33

I think that Jazyk meant *A VOI* = to will, to intend. In this case, the imperfect of the third person singular is el/ea *voia*.


----------



## jazyk

No, I meant what I wrote.


----------



## anto33

jazyk said:


> No, I meant what I wrote.



Yes, "a vroi" is mentioned by DEX, but I think it is not accepted as verb by the Romanian Academy. Even more, anyone can contribute to DEX online. There are so many controverses between "a vrea", "a voi", "a vroi". I refer to "Indreptarul ortografic, ortoepic şi de punctuaţie al limbii române" by Constantinescu-Dobridor as guide line for a better understanding of the Romanian language.
Here are some controversial discussions:
http://dailycrap.ro/index.php/2008/09/12/nu-vroiai-nimic/
http://www.pgl.ro/forum/showthread.php?t=19038
http://forum.softpedia.com/lofiversion/index.php/t63089.html

Maybe it would be better to open a new topic in this regards.


----------



## jazyk

It doesn't matter. I think the important thing is that we answered the guy's question.


----------

